# Rug codes



## mrclayton1 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am trying to bill an HC1 special care rug code but the claim keeps getting rejected before it hits OMNI and my 277ca states it is HCPC HC1. What if anything needs to be on the claim for this rug code to be ok. 


Thanks for your help


----------

